# Love Stories



## drifter (Nov 11, 2018)

Although no longer young and impetuous, the elderly still portray love on even the most ordinary of days. (Web editor: Wen Ying, Bianji)


















(Photos Gathered By Web editor: Wen Ying, Bianji On The People's Daily).


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2018)

Awwww lovely pictures...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2018)

Very nice. I love photos that show such emotion.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2018)

I just love these!


----------

